# Bug in der Firmware des Alice Modem WLAN 1121?



## PMvP (6. Oktober 2010)

Moin zusammen,

ich glaube einen Fehler entdeckt zu haben in der Firmware des Standard Alice Modems. Die meisten Alice Kunden werden wohl das WLAN 1121 haben. Aktuelle Firmware 4.257. Ich kann einen PC zusammenbauen, und weiß wie ich hier und da einiges ändere oder Fehler behebe, doch mit dem Thema Netwerktechnik und den damit verbundenen Begriffen von DNS, IPv4, MAC-Adresse & Co. kann ich leider nicht ganz so viel anfangen und bitte deshalb um eine Meinung zu meiner Theorie.

Vorgeschichte:
Es befinden sich im Einsatz: Ein Alice Modem WLAN 1121 mit einer Kabelverbindung zu einem Win7 64-bit Computer (Netzwerkanschluss über Intel 82578DC Gigabit Network Connection) auf dem Norton Internetsecurity läuft. Hinzu kommt ein iPhone 3G mit iOS 4.1 mit der neusten Version der Remote App.

Was will ich eigentlich? Für diejenigen, die es nicht verwenden oder kein iPhone haben: Mittels der Remote App kann man innerhalb eines Netzwerkes eine Mediathek ansteuern und somit iTunes fernsteuern.
Wie sollte es funktionieren? Wenn iTunes auf besagtem PC offen ist und man die Remote App startet, verbindet das iPhone sich über das WLAN-Netz mit besagtem PC. In iTunes erscheint nebst Wiedergabelisten etc. in der Übersicht die Sparte Geräte und das iPhone innerhalb von 1-3 Sekunden als Remote. Hier ist ein entsprechender Code einzugeben um die Verbindung zu verifizieren, es sei denn man hat die Privatfreigabe eingerichtet - dann funktioniert es sofort.

Was ist mein Problem: Ich starte alles Ordnungsgemäß, aber in iTunes erscheint die Remote nicht. Ich habe deswegen zwei sehr lange Telefonate mit einem kompetenten Herrn bei Apple geführt. Mit ihm konnte ich den Fehler ausfindig machen.

Es ist nicht die Firewall, hier sind alle nötigen Freigaben erteilt.
Ebenso ist die gesamte Software korrekt installiert (einmal unter Anleitung komplett enfernt, inklusive aller Anhängsel und Dateien im Windowsordner).
Auch am iOS und der App liegt es nicht.

Grund: ein zweiter PC in diesem Haus funktioniert in diesem Punkt einwandfrei. Hier läuft Norton, jedoch WinXP, jedoch über einen zweiten Router.

Besagten zweiten Router von D-Link habe ich abgekabelt und zwischen das Alice Modem und meinen beschriebenen PC gehängt. --> Alles funktioniert einwandfrei.

Beim Alice Modem lassen sich jedoch keine entsprechenden Einstellungen treffen für Restriktionen oder Freigaben. Lediglich für die externe Kommunikationen in Form eines IP-Filter und des Port Forwarding. Am Telefon wurde ich deshalb erfolgreich alleingelassen bei Alice (seitdem das nicht mehr Hansenet heißt wird es von Tag zu Tag schlimmer dort...).

In meiner Not habe ich mich an unser aller Freund Google gewand und bin über einen Interessanten Eintrag in einem Forum gestoßen: ApfelPortal - Iphone & Alice WLAN 1121 Verbindunsproblem
Hier ist jedoch das Problem, das sich die WLAN-Antenne des iPhones verabschiedet hat. Interessant waren aber die Ausführungen zur Änderung des DNS und zum Router.

Korrigiet mit wenn ich falsch liege: Offensichtlich routet das Alice Modem falsch und leitet alle Anfragen (auch interne) nach draußen, wo sie automatisch geblockt werden und deshalb nie an der betroffenen Stelle münden.

In meiner Not habe ich deshalb einfach mal die Einstellungen im iOS geändert. Ich habe als DNS 208.67.222.222 eingegeben. (Könnte mir bitte jemand erklären, was sich hinter dieser DNS oder auch hinter der 208.67.220.220 verbirgt? Kennt irgendwie jeder - ist mir jedoch unbekannt. Ich weiß nur das 192.168.1.1 & co. das eigene Netzwerk sind.)

Tada: Es funktioniert, ich kann Remote starten und habe Zugriff auf iTunes, kann meine Mediathek steuern usw. Sobald ich die App jedoch einmal neu starte, ist der Zauber wieder vorbei. Rien ne va plus. Ändere ich den DNS wieder auf die IP-Adresse des Routers klappt plötzlich alles, jedoch auch nur für eine Sitzung. Für die nächste Sitzung muss ich wieder zu 208.67... wechseln. Ein DNS-Wechsel führt zu einer funktionierenden Sitzung und erfolgreicher Kommunikation zwischen iPhone und PC.

Liegt der Fehler jetzt tatsächlich am Router? Ist die Problematik richtig von mir erkannt? Oder muss ich doch noch mal bei Apple anklopfen?

Danke und beste Grüße

PMvP


----------

